# Screamin' Sicilian Boss Hog Italian Sausage Pizza Review



## kleenex (Apr 9, 2014)

I spotted this NEW frozen pizza brand at my local grocery store and the box looked so nice I wanted to try it out.

Screamin Sicilian - Boss Hog

The price though for this medium sized like pizza was 7.99 for me.  That was high end for sure.

The box said this included Boulders of Sausage and I will agree.  The pizza was loaded with large pieces of sausage.

I liked that this pizza was not a perfect circle.

To me this pizza was not that extra special.  The sausage did not have any extra flavor to it.

The crust was not bad.

The overall taste was not special.  Could have used some extra flavor.

I give this frozen pizza a medium sized thumbs up as it needed that extra something to blow me away.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry, no stores within 20 miles of you carry Screamin' Sicilian yet.

Oh poor, pitiful me.


----------



## kleenex (Apr 10, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Sorry, no stores within 20 miles of you carry Screamin' Sicilian yet.
> 
> Oh poor, pitiful me.



Have to check your store anyway the next time you are out.  I say they have not updated all the NEW locations yet.

That supreme pizza may be best as it looks FULLY loaded with toppings.


----------



## kleenex (Apr 21, 2014)

*Onto the Mambo Italiano version review:*

Same price as before.

This one included meatballs and pepperoni.  The meatballs were smaller than sausage boulders in the first pizza I tried.

To me this pizza was not that extra special as well. The meatballs and pepperoni did not have any extra flavor to it.

The crust was not bad.

The overall taste was not special. Could have used some extra flavor.

I give this frozen pizza a medium sized thumbs up as well as it needed that extra something to blow me away.


----------

